# Redfoot and Panther Cham



## tort0i3s3 (Mar 6, 2019)

This doesn’t have to happen as the chameleon already has a suitable enclosure but I’ve been thinking... Would my ambilobe panther chameleon be able to live in my indoor 4x2x7ft plastic greenhouse with my 2 11 month old redfoot tortoises roaming on the bottom in their open top enclosure that takes up the entire bottom? The reason that I ask is because they both have pretty much the same humidity requirements and my panther does not go to the bottom at all in his 2x2x4 and always stays at the top so I doubt he will come in contact with the ground where the Redfoots are in an enclosure that is a lot bigger. Also they both have the same temperature requirements so I can meet that with some tactically placed lighting.

What are your thoughts on this? The only problems that I can see is not enough airflow for the Cham however I can easily add ventilation and the other problem is the diseases being passed on with them being from completely different areas,would this be an issue? Also I know charms are easily stressed out but the greenhouse would be decked out with many branches and live plants


----------



## Tom (Mar 6, 2019)

Species should never be mixed and tortoises should not live as a pair.

Not only is there the disease potential and lack air flow, but if the cham ever does go down to the floor, they might try to eat him.


----------



## wellington (Mar 6, 2019)

Ditto on Tom's answer.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 6, 2019)

I think it would only be a matter of time before your chameleon becomes a snack.


----------



## tort0i3s3 (Mar 7, 2019)

Tom said:


> Species should never be mixed and tortoises should not live as a pair.
> 
> Not only is there the disease potential and lack air flow, but if the cham ever does go down to the floor, they might try to eat him.


Ok I will just leave them in their own enclosures. As the redfoots are only young, I thought they would be fine in a pair as redfoots are more social than other species and I was going to be getting at least 1 more to make them at least a trio as I have a very large garden for them in the summer. Would you recommend that I keep the two that I have and keep them in separate enclosures or make them a 2.1 trio?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 7, 2019)

tort0i3s3 said:


> Ok I will just leave them in their own enclosures. As the redfoots are only young, I thought they would be fine in a pair as redfoots are more social than other species and I was going to be getting at least 1 more to make them at least a trio as I have a very large garden for them in the summer. Would you recommend that I keep the two that I have and keep them in separate enclosures or make them a 2.1 trio?


A trio or more will stop any one tortoise from being bullied.
With ample room. Redfoot groups often work well.


----------



## tort0i3s3 (Mar 7, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> A trio or more will stop any one tortoise from being bullied.
> With ample room. Redfoot groups often work well.


thank you, I will make sure to get a third member soon


----------



## Tom (Mar 7, 2019)

tort0i3s3 said:


> Ok I will just leave them in their own enclosures. As the redfoots are only young, I thought they would be fine in a pair as redfoots are more social than other species and I was going to be getting at least 1 more to make them at least a trio as I have a very large garden for them in the summer. Would you recommend that I keep the two that I have and keep them in separate enclosures or make them a 2.1 trio?


Housing each of them alone will work for sure. Having a trio will probably work, but there is no guarantee. It is possible that you get a third and then end up having to house all three separately sometime down the road.


----------



## Tortoise MasterMan (Nov 24, 2019)

Cham won't last long. Tortoises can be very viscous.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 25, 2019)

Tom said:


> Housing each of them alone will work for sure. Having a trio will probably work, but there is no guarantee. It is possible that you get a third and then end up having to house all three separately sometime down the road.


True.
And a big deal if you hadn't planned for that outcome


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 7, 2019)

Try


Toddrickfl1 said:


> I think it would only be a matter of time before your chameleon becomes a snack.



Sort of surprised it has not happened yet. Tortoises are famous climbers and the better they climb well you get the point. My 4 mo rf has already found the top of the plastic sides. He knows how to make big piles of substrate in the corners to make it easy so he can look out. It reminded me of the antics of my Siberian husky used to come up with when I had her. Then I knew how capable and determined these torts really are.

Mine was in a container with the wire sides and top which is temporary til we construct the bigger and more secure one in 1-2 weeks. I did not know what he was already capable of at such a young age til today. But I am watching always because my cat is very curious and I keep her where she cannot frighten him


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 7, 2019)

bluewolf said:


> Try
> 
> Sort of surprised it has not happened yet. Tortoises are famous climbers and the better they climb well you get the point. My 4 mo rf has already found the top of the plastic sides. He knows how to make big piles of substrate in the corners to make it easy so he can look out. It reminded me of the antics of my Siberian husky used to come up with when I had her. Then I knew how capable and determined these torts really are.
> 
> Mine was in a container with the wire sides and top which is temporary til we construct the bigger and more secure one in 1-2 weeks. I did not know what he was already capable of at such a young age til today. But I am watching always because my cat is very curious and I keep her where she cannot frighten him


I had a baby Redfoot climb out of a 30" tall, square wooden pen, using the corner to climb up.
Luckily, larger animals are not as good with climbing.


----------

